# dbol dose for strength gains?



## onthedarkside (Oct 30, 2010)

I am thinking
week 1: 20mg
weeks 2: 30mg
weeks 3: 40mg
week 4: 40 again or see If i can handle 50.

sorta nervous about bloat...But right now I shouldn't be worried about it anyway.
Never used dbol before but Have used a whole lotta other stuff. lol

chime in please.


----------



## brandon123 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you trying to do an oral only cycle??  If so i wouldn't recommend it.  It will shut u down pretty hard.  But to answer the question, i have seen good results in strength and weight on just 20 mg a  day


----------



## MDR (Nov 1, 2010)

How many times have you run d-bol?  50 is pretty high for a first-timer.


----------



## onthedarkside (Nov 1, 2010)

brandon123 said:


> Are you trying to do an oral only cycle??  If so i wouldn't recommend it.  It will shut u down pretty hard.  But to answer the question, i have seen good results in strength and weight on just 20 mg a  day


naw on test...500mg weekly and 150mg NPP weekly.....got a bench comp comming up and thinking about adding in dbol for like 4 weeks to get some more strength....the comp is not tested, don't call me a cheater LOL!


----------



## onthedarkside (Nov 1, 2010)

MDR said:


> How many times have you run d-bol?  50 is pretty high for a first-timer.


none, but a lot of other stuff...I like to stick to inject tho.


----------



## pyes (Nov 3, 2010)

for strength you should try tren or halo, dbol will do the job but there are better strength compounds available.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Any reason for running it the way you have laid out?


----------



## SFW (Nov 3, 2010)

> sorta nervous about bloat


 
Then dont use dbol. If bloating is a major problem, Id suggest Tbol. Your muscles wont look nearly as full on tbol though.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 3, 2010)

onthedarkside said:


> I am thinking
> week 1: 20mg
> weeks 2: 30mg
> weeks 3: 40mg
> ...


 For a newbie this is fine to feel out the dose but I would run 6 weeks minimum.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Then dont use dbol. If bloating is a major problem, Id suggest Tbol. Your muscles wont look nearly as full on tbol though.


 

what kind of PCT for Tbol?


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 4, 2010)

easy fix- run some kind of suicide aromatose- or aromatose inhibitor. I'm running dbol right now w/ formestane and no probs for me and I'm pretty sensitive to it


----------



## onthedarkside (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I ordered the dbol...got some anti-e on hand in case I see some bloat forming....I lift for strength and just eat for strength as well...but let me tell you....NPP+test=veins even tho I am dirty bulking (again I lift for strength, complex carbs very high, and very high protein)

squats and bench is getting very strong.....after the meet I am going to cruise on test @ 250mg a week and maybe some low dose EQ for joints or IGF-1 LR3 injected around knees.....then around february to get ready for a meet I think i should run dbol+test+tren and maybe var too.

Lemme know what you guys think don't want to use too much test at one time(tendons)


----------



## muscle37 (Nov 4, 2010)

surprised u have never used dbol before. that was like the first thing all my buddies and i tried when we got into gear. anyways it is just my experience that dbol doesnt really have to be cycled up or tapered off of some most of ur injectables. i dont think it will hurt if you do it that way just dont think its necessary. tbol is good but i think for what u have coming up  (comp) the dbol will prob better suit you; however is bloat is a concern tbol will bloat u a lot less. i personally have had great success controlling the bloat and acne of orals will aromasin. 12.5-25mg/day.


----------



## onthedarkside (Nov 5, 2010)

muscle37 said:


> surprised u have never used dbol before. that was like the first thing all my buddies and i tried when we got into gear. anyways it is just my experience that dbol doesnt really have to be cycled up or tapered off of some most of ur injectables. i dont think it will hurt if you do it that way just dont think its necessary. tbol is good but i think for what u have coming up  (comp) the dbol will prob better suit you; however is bloat is a concern tbol will bloat u a lot less. i personally have had great success controlling the bloat and acne of orals will aromasin. 12.5-25mg/day.


good to hear. LOL when I first started years ago I ordered some dbol and some customs letter was sent to me...seized =(


----------

